# Installing Remote Start impact on Warranty



## rogueSV2012 (Jan 10, 2012)

I recently purchased 2012 Nissan Rogue SV. Does anyone know the impact on the warranty if I get a remote starter system installed by a mechanic or certified alarm/remote start installer.


----------



## davepjr71 (Feb 1, 2014)

rogueSV2012 said:


> I recently purchased 2012 Nissan Rogue SV. Does anyone know the impact on the warranty if I get a remote starter system installed by a mechanic or certified alarm/remote start installer.



Should be none. There is a law
Protecting you with aftermarket installation. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

it will not void it per-say but they do cause issues with the can system and if you take it in and is determined that was the cause you have to pay cause it "Was not caused by Nissan" I have delt with this quite a few times in my tenor working on Nissans


----------

